# sillosocks or photosocks??



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am looking to ad som blue to a spread of about 1500 snows mix of rags and shells mostly rags my budget this spring is about $600 for decoys would you recomend photosock [stake and sock no head] 300 for $600,rags at whatever the going rate is or sillosocks 108 for $600.any help is apreciated.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

Photosocks! :beer:


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

Id go silosocks.The photosock blues dont look right to me,they are brown :roll:


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

Sillosocks all the way.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

300 or 108? I would go photosocks at those prices. I am about numbers though so that is my advice. You are going to hear from a bunch of people who are loyal to a manufacturer.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sillosocks for me. I guess what sells me is I can put one of the carriers on my back and one on my front and carry about 24 doz at a time or I can put twice that amount in my sled. I don't know of too many people that can carry that many socks unless your using a 4 wheeler. Also I can get about 4 doz under your arm while setting up and tearing down.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would say just buy economy northwinds and paint them up or go with the new deadly decoys


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

economy silosocks and paint them up with stecils.


----------



## true outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2006)

I would go with the photosocks.
I just bought 4 dozen myself to add to the spread and im already fallin in love with em. I think the blues really look good in the field and love there swivel system, it really saves the time of switchin the socks in the wind.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Silo socks for sure find the wind light weight and you get heads with them not like most windsocks :beer:


----------

